# MODEL RAIL ROADING



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well a wile back i got into model rail roading,i'm currently workin on a 8ft by 4 ft long layout, i started it back in january and hadn't touched it since probaly march.

heres what i got so far










a shee of ply wood with soem foam boards as my surface,the mountain i made my self along with the walls,using foam,news paper and soem paper mache type shit,i have soem box cars my track is finally layed down, just got to get a locomotive and power supply then i can start wiring it.
before i go the next step with the landscape buildings etc.










i plan on having a small town,gas station,whore house,a junk yard with old chevies,maybe a carnival with a car show and a small lake with a camp ground and soem tents and fishing.keep in mind the small town will look like something outta the 60's with a bar,bumbs on the street,hookers and maye a stripped car in the alley or side street ,should look good.

i have all the landscape,plants,trees,roads etc,
once i get wired i can go to the next step.

hopefully when i'm done it will look like one of teh fallowing.




















it just takes a wile to complete


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres one that pretty nice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxmd6mUo7dk&feature=related

bet it took a wile to build


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats pretty cool


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this is sick a life like carnival
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIacxd0HD2Q


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any body workin on a model train


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn you got a bunch of hobbies. your setup is looking real good though. did you carve those mountains yourself?


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

looks clean... i wanna see it finish


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 13 2008, 09:19 PM~11077932
> *damn you got a bunch of hobbies. your setup is looking real good though. did you carve those mountains yourself?
> *


yeah i cut styrofoam out the shape i wanted teh corners to be,made soem tunnels for the train to go through,balled up newspaper and used a paper mache type cloth to get the shape i wanted, i still have to use some putty to fill on the holes and get it the way i want it.
i got some plaster made rocks layin on the foam i'll use on the walls,to give it a rock type effect.

the only thing thats holding me up is gettin a good locomotive and eitehr a digital command or a basic transformer and of course wiring the track.

the digital command is a remote that controls everything from the palm of your hand, trains,lights,sounds,speeds etc.

still can't decide


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats some cool shit.I bet it requires a lot of patience.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94capriceusaf_@Jul 13 2008, 09:26 PM~11077972
> *Thats some cool shit.I bet it requires a lot of patience.
> *


oh yeah, thats one reason why its been on hold for a lil wile.

it gets costly too,probaly got over 170 just in track alone.
the locomotives go from around 60 to 200 depending on what all u want.
digital command,probaly around 500 for everything needed to run a digital command.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i might have to trough in a hydrualic shop with a shop call in effect,


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres goes a decent digital command
for around 360









nice but not sure if i wanna spend that much


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

thats nice. I wanna get me some new trains and stuff so i can do it again but i want the 1:25 size trains


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

you should get a little homeless guy and have him sleep by the tracks waiting for his train


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes some other pics of soem finished layouts.






























the pinta








:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Jul 13 2008, 09:39 PM~11078044
> *you should get a little homeless guy and have him sleep by the tracks waiting for his train
> *


yeah i was gonna have a few homemade tents with homeless sleeping by the tracks.and maybe put a car stripped their as well


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2008, 09:38 PM~11078037
> *thats nice.  I wanna get me some new trains and stuff so i can do it again but i want the 1:25 size trains
> *


are those teh g scale ones?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

theirs a huge train show commin up next week end in anaheim ca.
alot of different scale train layouts as well as vendors.

i'm gonna go and check it out

http://www.nmra.org/convention/trainshow.html


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

www.walthers.com

Thats a great site for model trains, parts and accessories.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I belong to the club in San Diego


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Jul 13 2008, 09:50 PM~11078095
> *www.walthers.com
> 
> Thats a great site for model trains, parts and accessories.
> *


damm they got everything their
found this old style junk yard


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I was just looking at some train websites. I am looking for a model water tower for my desk at work (I work for the water dept) but I don't know the scales o ho etc to figure out which scale to get the tower in.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:0 how mucch for the 2 whores in the back?!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 13 2008, 04:19 PM~11078477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 13 2008, 06:57 PM~11078358
> *damm they got everything their
> found this old style junk yard
> 
> ...


Yep, sign up for their catolog. Its free and I believe it comes monthly. If its not monthly, its once every 3 months.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a box car I did several years back. I haven't built anything in years, too busy working on the real thing.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 14 2008, 12:01 AM~11078723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dont have anymore room for my stuff, but i still keep it out.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

A small N scale diorama from many moons ago.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

eastside1999 i think it is is really into this stuff too, he's got a topic in the model section


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 14 2008, 12:05 AM~11078746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work, 
any pointers on how to weather box cars ?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 13 2008, 07:13 PM~11078791
> *eastside1999 i think it is is really into this stuff too, he's got a topic in the model section
> *



yeah the topic is called "eastside1989 modelworld"


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Damn magraw, you have too many hobbies! ahhah...One of the delivery guys that comes to our shop is really into trains...He turned half his backyard into a layout...I saw the pics and it was really nice...

I have some N scale Impalas that I picked up a while ago. There is a car museum in Oxnard that has a train display. I havent cruised by to check it out...

Murphy Auto Museum


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379239


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

man this topic reminded me of the H.O. scale trains i have stored in my basement
i got a complete H.O. set that is from the late 1960`s that was my dads and its never been opened


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats cool, but that would be too much work to keep the dust off


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

Funny I was at the grocery store earlier in the magazine aisle and I saw two magazines of these model trains and thought and laughed to myself thinking who was into that hobby. Then bam twenty mins later I see this topic.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

my pops had a shitload of old school lionel trains sealed in their boxes. not sure if he sold em or if they buried in the garage somewhere :dunno:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 13 2008, 05:01 PM~11078723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good!


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate eo say it but I have an 4x8 h.o. scale car track mixed in with a ho scale railroad. half way finished


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 14 2008, 11:29 AM~11084454
> *nice work,
> any pointers on how to weather box cars ?
> *


Study pics of the real thing. Take note of how the rust streaks form. The door tracks of box cars are always rusty from the door sliding open and closed. The underframes and brake rigging are always nasty. 
This is a car I did several years back. I started out with and undecorated model and added seperate details before painting it with an air brush. I added a drop of white to the mix to make it look faded. After decaling I went over the logo with a light red and blue to make it look faded.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Jul 14 2008, 02:52 PM~11086005
> *Funny I was at the grocery store earlier in the magazine aisle and I saw two magazines of these model trains and thought and laughed to myself thinking who was into that hobby. Then bam twenty mins later I see this topic.
> *


 Yea at first my girl thought I was weird cause I had an interest in railroads. There are hobbies far more strange though.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11088952
> *
> *


hey magraw, if you wanna see some top notch work go to modeltrainsweathered.com some of the work will make you look twice.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 15 2008, 06:07 PM~11093691
> *Study pics of the real thing. Take note of how the rust streaks form. The door tracks of box cars are always rusty from the door sliding open and closed. The underframes and brake rigging are always nasty.
> This is a car I did several years back. I started out with and undecorated model and added seperate details before painting it with an air brush. I added a drop of white to the mix to make it look faded. After decaling I went over the logo with a light red and blue to make it look faded.
> *


thanks man,i have a better plan of attack now.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 15 2008, 06:17 PM~11093799
> *hey magraw, if you wanna see some top notch work go to modeltrainsweathered.com some of the work will make you look twice.
> *


ok cool
i'll check em out


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY NICE BRO!! HAVE FUN WITH IT!!! POST UP MORE PICS WHEN YOU CAN


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

At first i didnt know what this topic was about...but man, that shit is bad ass, looks very time consuming, but bery nice altogether :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 plan on goin to the train show this weekend at the anahiem convention center ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 15 2008, 06:07 PM~11093691
> *Study pics of the real thing. Take note of how the rust streaks form. The door tracks of box cars are always rusty from the door sliding open and closed. The underframes and brake rigging are always nasty.
> This is a car I did several years back. I started out with and undecorated model and added seperate details before painting it with an air brush. I added a drop of white to the mix to make it look faded. After decaling I went over the logo with a light red and blue to make it look faded.
> *


what do u use to get the rust look?

is their a product i can buy at the train store?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i tried brown latex paint and a sponge. you might have to thin the paint down a little, maybe practice on a car you dont care about. i have way too many cars to do them all, but, nothing beats the realistic shit! skim tagged a real box car and they made a model of it!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 15 2008, 08:19 PM~11094801
> *i tried brown latex paint and a sponge. you might have to thin the paint down a little, maybe practice on a car you dont care about. i have way too many cars to do them all, but, nothing beats the realistic shit! skim tagged a real box car and they made a model of it!
> *


yeah i got a box car,i plan on practicing on its a 2 dollar bachman car.

i'll try brown with a sponge and if i have to i can airbrush a lil white to get that weathered look,i'll give it a try

thanks for your help


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

make sure the sponge you get has pointy corners! and a ruff scrubber side!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks good Angelo. Call it "wrong side of the tracks." The hood on one side and the burbs on the other.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 13 2008, 02:16 PM~11077914
> *well a wile back i got into model rail roading,i'm currently workin on a 8ft by 4 ft long layout, i started it back in january and hadn't touched it since probaly march.
> 
> heres what i got so far
> ...



my suegro probably has like 1 million dollors work of rail road shit and im not exaturating.. he even has one of those steam engine trains like the ones in griffith park u ride on that he is looking for someone to put together for him


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah he has a shit load from lional ones to the bigger size.. they where passed on from his pops and he kept the collection going


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 15 2008, 02:19 PM~11094801
> * nothing beats the realistic shit! skim tagged a real box car and they made a model of it!
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 08:20 AM~11101110
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that's cool


----------



## Lil_Charlie (Jul 22, 2006)

damn magraw! you're quite interested in a lot of things... you should go to hamburg, germany... they have a big ass model rail road track, i think it's the biggest in the world.... nice work you got there btw!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 12:57 PM~11094650
> *what do u use to get the rust look?
> 
> is their a product i can buy at the train store?
> *


Oil paint, the kind you get at art supply stores. I use burnt umber, burnt siena, raw umber, and other earth tones. Make a rust patch with burnt umber by lightly blotting the color to the desired location. Then dip the tip of your brush into clean mineral spirits and drag the brush downward from the center of the rust patch. this gives a rust streak effect. The same can also be done with water based acrylics.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some Cool Trains... I Got A Box Full Of Train Stuff I Bought In My Garage Almost All Of It Is Still New Looks Like Its Old..


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior+Jul 13 2008, 06:01 PM~11078723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 16 2008, 04:27 PM~11102331
> *Oil paint, the kind you get at art supply stores. I use burnt umber, burnt siena, raw umber, and other earth tones. Make a rust patch with burnt umber by lightly blotting the color to the desired location. Then dip the tip of your brush into clean mineral spirits and drag the brush downward from the center of the rust patch. this gives a rust streak effect. The same can also be done with water based acrylics.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 12:20 PM~11101110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice

who makes em


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 16 2008, 12:21 PM~11103261
> *nice
> 
> who makes em
> *


Micro Trains

http://www.blwnscale.com/Graffiti%20Collector%20Series.htm


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 07:09 PM~11103595
> *Micro Trains
> 
> http://www.blwnscale.com/Graffiti%20Collector%20Series.htm
> *


damm 65 bucks each their not jokin, one of my friends has a buddy that wrote BIG5 and they sell decals of one of his bombs.

like a dry transfer for 2.50 each


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes some more decals










these are from microscale.com


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i just won some minature WHORES for my rail road lay out










i figure these would look great when i get started on my street scene,maybe have em hangin out in front of the bar or on a street corner infront of a hotel.












wut do u think,


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I live about 45 mins from the Walthers warehouse/headquarters, and that place is awesome. They give out free tours, have a small retail store, but you can get evrything in their catalog right there at the warehouse. They even have a bunch of layouts and diaramas on display.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11105715
> *I live about 45 mins from the Walthers warehouse/headquarters, and that place is awesome. They give out free tours, have a small retail store, but you can get evrything in their catalog right there at the warehouse. They even have a bunch of layouts and diaramas on display.
> *


wish i had a store like that,all we have over here is small lil train shops.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 16 2008, 04:33 PM~11105687
> *well i just won some minature WHORES for my rail road lay out
> 
> 
> ...


are those N or HO hoes :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 17 2008, 04:27 PM~11111060
> *are those N or HO hoes :biggrin:
> *


they come in both,the one si'm gettin are n scale.

theirs another set called dangerous way home or something like that.it has 3 hoes a burglar and soem homeless guy, i'll see if i can find em.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 14 2008, 12:01 AM~11078723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i can't get enuff of that car.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

damn...
good looking set ups. i have a few things laying around that i may post up for grabs if anyone is interested, couple engines, box cars and flat beds. actually have a few things marked as military use.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 18 2008, 02:08 AM~11115623
> *damn...
> good looking set ups. i have a few things laying around that i may post up for grabs if anyone is interested, couple engines, box cars and flat beds. actually have a few things marked as military use.
> *


what scale are they u have pics


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 17 2008, 09:28 PM~11116983
> *what scale are they u have pics
> *


h/o scale.
roughly enough track to put down a nice sized "8", 1 rail station, few power line set ups, the engine and a few cars... (tried to get as close as i could)


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 16 2008, 04:33 PM~11105687
> *well i just won some minature WHORES for my rail road lay out
> 
> 
> ...


POST A LINK TO THE WHORES AUCTION


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 13 2008, 03:16 PM~11077914
> *well a wile back i got into model rail roading,i'm currently workin on a 8ft by 4 ft long layout, i started it back in january and hadn't touched it since probaly march.
> 
> heres what i got so far
> ...


i wanted one of those since i was a kid


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks gond so far. keep it up.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 dam...magraw ain't fucking around...


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 17 2008, 05:38 PM~11114979
> *man i can't get enuff of that car.
> *


Thanks man. I have a few I'll post up that are decent, when I get time. I switch railcars all day at work, now I'm starting to get the itch to build something again.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 18 2008, 07:39 AM~11118258
> *POST A LINK TO THE WHORES AUCTION
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Noch-1-87-scale-Lad...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 18 2008, 02:33 PM~11119263
> *Thanks man. I have a few I'll post up that are decent, when I get time. I switch railcars all day at work, now I'm starting to get the itch to build something again.
> *


u do any weatehring in N SCALE or do u stick with ho?

i picked up some instant weather in a spray can and some rust powder made by aim that u brush on with a acid brush,i'm lil by lil gettin the hang of it.

heres a ho scale boxcar that i weathered for the first time.










i still got to work on my detail and rust effects.

once i can get it down on ho i will go try it on my n scale cars.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a few pics of some other layputs that i found pretty impressive



















this is 1 of my favorite layouts, the last time i seen this was in del mar a few monthes back at a train show, all the rides work and move and they even have some funny carnival music.










if i see it today in anahiem i'll take a few pics and try to get some footage of it


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2008, 08:43 AM~11119656
> *u do any weatehring in N SCALE or do u stick with ho?
> 
> i picked up some instant weather in a spray can and some rust powder made by aim that u brush on with a acid brush,i'm lil by lil gettin the hang of it.
> ...


I fool around with both. I don't currently have a layout though. That box is looking good, keep it up


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i got back from the train show in anahiem today, and man their was some sick shit their, alof of really detailed layouts as well as osme really high tech shit and nice building materials.

heres a few pic si took of soem n scale layouts that i found interesting.of course their was ho,g and z scale layouts, but n scale is what i enjoy.

here they go


z scale layout









and some n scales































































i have a few more pics, i'll post later.
this event goes on till sunday night,10 bucks for adults and 10 bucks to park.theirs a grip of lay outs and alot of cool vendors and exzibits, don't sleep on this event.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!
NICE PIC'S , YOU GOING BACK OR DID YOU SEE EVERYTHING TODAY ?
ALSO WHAT DID YOU MEAN BY HI-TECH STUFF ( ANY PIC'S ?)


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 19 2008, 04:30 AM~11124900
> *DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!
> NICE PIC'S , YOU GOING BACK OR DID YOU SEE EVERYTHING TODAY ?
> ALSO WHAT DID YOU MEAN BY HI-TECH STUFF ( ANY PIC'S ?)
> *


i'm still debating on goin back tomarrow,i pretty much seen everythingtoday, 

as far as teh hi tech stuff goes, they had these locomotives that were controlled by a remote, (looked like a tv remote} you could run 2 trains at once, push 1 button and theirs sound effects.like the brakes on the train when commin around a corner,some wire less controlls,cameras that fit inside teh locomotives and show everything on your computer,with sound.

just some of teh stuff they had.

it was cool


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

have u been to the mcdonalds by knotts.. they have a nice set up in thee


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

Crazy tread crenshaw magraw....

It brings back good memories of when i was a kid and i went to visit family in north carolina :cheesy: 
my uncle said he wanted to show me something :0 so he took me up to the attic hno: and when i got up the ladder there was a huge :angry: train set up :biggrin: he turned it on and showed me how to use it  it was cool as fuck and i cant ever look at a train set up without thinking of that trip to NC that summer


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 07:20 AM~11101110
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11115623
> *damn...
> good looking set ups. i have a few things laying around that i may post up for grabs if anyone is interested, couple engines, box cars and flat beds. actually have a few things marked as military use.
> *



got that too...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 18 2008, 11:14 PM~11125607
> *got that too...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 
cool cool. my dad bought me those ones i posted up when i was about 8?
thing is ive probably only pulled them out and set them up as a christmas thing (my grandmother likes to set up village scenes as a christmas thing), but, shes stopped doing it so i have no use for them.
mind you i noticed a few years ago they actually have some armoured car train sets??


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

These are the work of Lance Mindheim, a very talented individual who builds custom layouts for a living.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 19 2008, 05:09 PM~11127091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work keep the pics comming


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yesterday at the show their was this 1 vendor sellin a new weatehr union pacific challenger.

this old man walks up and ask him hey is that a antique ,how old is it, it must be really old, an dthe guy tells hims, no its actually brand new,its weatehred to look like that, the guys tells him i never heard of that.

lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 19 2008, 05:01 PM~11127047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice luv the graff and terrain


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

was that taken outside or were the coulds brushed?
that things looks 100% realistic, guess there could be some good money in it for the guys who make the premade set ups for the lazy or untrained folk.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11132855
> *was that taken outside or were the coulds brushed?
> that things looks 100% realistic, guess there could be some good money in it for the guys who make the premade set ups for the lazy or untrained folk.
> *


yeah those clouds do look hella real


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

I think his clouds are photoshoped, but everything else is a model. There's no telling how much money this guy makes doing this.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 13 2008, 02:43 PM~11078057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i could play with that shit all day :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 22 2008, 01:52 PM~11146816
> *I think his clouds are photoshoped, but everything else is a model. There's no telling how much money this guy makes doing this.
> *


looks good, hey on graffiti decals, do u dulcoat em or how do u get em to look weathered?

i got 2 decals from blair line and their on 1 of my N SCALE box cars,but looks too shiney


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 22 2008, 01:43 PM~11150438
> *looks good, hey on graffiti decals, do u dulcoat em or how do u get em to look weathered?
> 
> i got 2 decals from blair line and their on 1 of my N SCALE box cars,but looks too shiney
> *


most people seal em with dulcoat or other flat finish. after it dries you can use chalks or paint washes to get the desired look. some guys make their own decals from photos of the real thing, that way they're already weathered.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

gotta put some lowrider model cars in there :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

oh yes gonna have a old style junk yard with bombs and a few lowriders parked in town on main street in front of the bar and hotel


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Crenshaw theres a magazine that you need to look at, it's called Classic Toy Trains


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

this shits crazy


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 26 2008, 04:23 AM~11181808
> *Hey Crenshaw theres a magazine that you need to look at, it's called Classic Toy Trains
> *


gonna have to check it out


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

science center in pittsburgh

http://miniaturerailroad.com/master.htm


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird Rider_@Jul 26 2008, 08:07 PM~11184898
> *science center in pittsburgh
> 
> http://miniaturerailroad.com/master.htm
> *


cool

wish their was more events over here


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Work Man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro try gitting the lifelike cars they look way better then the one that are on the layouts that your using as referance


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Guys look here the Biggest 1:87 Railroad in the World . many Pics and Vids !

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.de/ 


enjoy it ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 28 2008, 05:09 PM~11196340
> *yo bro try gitting the lifelike cars they look way better then the one that are on the layouts that your using as referance
> *


life like, give me more info is that the brand name?

i'm new to the hobby any info would help.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

man this is so gay.... :0 :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11203371
> *life like, give me more info is that the brand name?
> 
> i'm new to the hobby any info would help.
> *


its a company go to walthers.com and they have the lifelike stuff there


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 28 2008, 10:59 PM~11203385
> *man this is so gay.... :0  :uh:
> *


then why the fuck did you come in here and post your dumb ass shit


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 29 2008, 03:52 PM~11205051
> *its a company go to walthers.com and they have the lifelike stuff there
> *


cool i'll check it out.

thanks for the info


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

there is nothing wrong with model RR. I like it. its a nice change of pace from the models every now and then. Good thing about a model RR. You can see it run, and you are never done working on it!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 29 2008, 05:02 PM~11205521
> *there is nothing wrong with model RR.  I like it.  its a nice change of pace from the models every now and then.  Good thing about a model RR.  You can see it run, and you are never done working on it!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i finally got my ass in gear and started soem progress on my layout.

i started the mountains wich are lookin pretty good, picked up some landscape supplies and i just got a prodigy dcc a locomotive,some conatiners,a container carrier freights,and a few other lil things.

i'm gonna try to wire it tonight god willing after i do some research,heres what i got so far.





































now i can god willing finially get my freights movin.

i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good bro!!! i have one that i wanna set up.. but i really dont know where to begin!!! keep us updated on the progress....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 3 2008, 12:24 AM~11243218
> *looking good bro!!! i have one that i wanna set up.. but i really dont know where to begin!!! keep us updated on the progress....
> *


thanks man apreciate the good comments, this is my first layout and i'm tryin to make everything work right the first time.

i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 3 2008, 12:08 AM~11243146
> *well i finally got my ass in gear and started soem progress on my layout.
> 
> i started the mountains wich are lookin pretty good, picked up some landscape supplies and i just got a prodigy dcc a locomotive,some conatiners,a container carrier freights,and a few other lil things.
> ...


as u can see i have quit a ways to go


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good so far!!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 2 2008, 08:29 PM~11243245
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookin good so far!!!!
> *


X2 Bro...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

The mountains are looking super realistic!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know if you've ever seen Peter Feigenbaum's work. It's either HO or O scale.



His painting and weathering is fantastic.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 5 2008, 01:58 AM~11259205
> *I don't know if you've ever seen Peter Feigenbaum's work. It's either HO or O scale.
> 
> 
> ...


wow i thought that was a real life city.

great work, love teh weathering.

any more pics ?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

yes, click on the picture.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

FUNNY THIN IS SOME OF THE HOODS IN MY AREA IN NYC LOOK EXACTLY LIKE THAT EXPECIALLY THE BRONX AND BROOKLYN


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

man i'm really feelin the city seen, great work, i just got 2locomotives for my lay out a atlas and a kato, both deisel.one has sound and man, is it realistic.

i'm still tryin to get my dcc programed and understand how it works.

i'll post pics soon.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

don't forget mr. rogers house


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 7 2008, 03:39 PM~11285226
> * don't forget mr. rogers house
> *


 :biggrin: I got his house on my Layout.... :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a few progress pics, i added more landscape to the mountains, got my tracked wired and my locomotives programed.
i'm using mrc dcc unit with atlas dcc equipt gp40 and a kato dcc equipt with sound ac4400,both of these engines are programed and can run on the same track each with different speeds.

since i'm near the port of long beach i decided to run UNION PACIFIC and SOUTHERN PACIFIC.
still debating on gettin a santa fe locomotive
i'll keep ya posted



















as u can see i still have to weather the locomotives.  


i plan on gettin more done


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Again, those mountains look great!
I dig that you weather your freights.
They appear to be older era cars with the roof walks and ladders to the top.

N-scale?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

really nice work man, and those mountins look great! how much do you have wraped up in your layout so far? if you dont mind me askin that is.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 9 2008, 02:43 AM~11297638
> *Again, those mountains look great!
> I dig that you weather your freights.
> They appear to be older era cars with the roof walks and ladders to the top.
> ...


yes sir :thumbsup: 

i'm goin with a mid to late 60's era,that way i can still use a few old cars from the 50's as well.
i'm new to weathering i'm still tryin to get the hang of it.
i been using water base paints and aim weathering powder, lil by lil i'm gettin the hang of it and i figure N scale would be a great way to cover alot of ground with a lil bit of room.

thanks again for the comment, i'm tryin my best


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2008, 03:10 AM~11297791
> *really nice work man, and those mountins look great! how much do you have wraped up in your layout so far? if you dont mind me askin that is.
> *


well i started out with a simple $35 oval track by kato,went to a model train show and got 2nd wind.
i probaly got a $150 in track alone,i'm using kato unitrack wich all snaps together i have a few turnouts wich are electric,a cross over and soem bridges i haven't installed yet
in locomotives i probaly got close to $300 the union pacific is dcc with sound an dteh southern pacific is just dcc w no sound
my dcc set up was on sale regular 170,but i got it for $130
probaly another $100 bucks worth the lanscape supplies,glues,paints and grasses etc
and i still have to ballast the track,buy some buildings,probaly paints and cars and people.

maybe another $300 bucks and i will be done.

i could of went a cheap way and used just regular $30 locomotives with a old school transformer,and bought some of teh cheap track and made my own track beds,but since i'm doin a 4 x 8 layout i plan on adding another 2 ft x 5 ft peice to it so it looks like a L shape and make the 2 ft x 5ft either a train yard or something else. i wanted to do it right.


but like anything else its never ending and only goes as far and as big as you want it to go.i think after i get done with my 4ft x 8ft,i'l debate on teh 2ft x 5 ft add on.

i just want something decent , 

i have a older friend of mine that only builds O SCALE wich are teh big ones, for 1 box car it will run you around $90 give or take,and this guy has 2 storages full of model train lay outs,locomotives etc.

i won't go that far :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 know a good wood glue for gluein buildings like the 1 in the pic ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i finally got my moutains done and i added a bar and a old syle motel with whores in front,flashing people, along with a few train hoppers camping in the woods.

i'll post pics up soon.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

The buildings in your layout are made of wood? 

I'd like to see those pictures.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 17 2008, 03:48 PM~11364007
> *The buildings in your layout are made of wood?
> 
> I'd like to see those pictures.
> *


yes sir, their made of laser cut wood and the ba dthing is u pretty much have to use 2 sets of tweezers to build em,the pieces are so small it makes me wish i would of done a bigger scale instead.
ne ways here we go.

heres the moutain i finished,landscape, and a few campers camping in the woods.
u can't see em from this pic,but the moutain took a wile to do,i had to paint the rocks in,use a wash over the paint to get the right effect,then paint the moutain,add glue and start adding my different colors and textures to get teh right look,along with trees.i still plan on addin a few things to my moutain,and maybe another 1 on the other side of teh layout.










now u can start seeing the town take place, i got a bar the green building a sleezy ass hotel/whore house and a gas station thats not done,and a house i might make into a general store.as u can see i have my locomotive parked their along with a few box cars, the southern pacific runs on teh inside track,for now, and the union pacific runs on the other, wich i'm thing of addin a few turn out sor crossings.


















as u can see i still have to finish the sidewalsk and street,wich i plan on doin tonight god willing.

and now my whore house, wich has 2 whores on the botton by the front of the building, ones flashin and the other 1 is on the corner walkin up to a car thats soliciting,the second floor has some tramp walking tighten he top with a fonzy lookin carachter walkin behind her.

hard to get clear pics when the things are so small.











i still have quite a bit to do, i'm tryin to get this area done and maybe add a lake to the other side with people fishing or a carnival scen with a demolition derby,still debating, but i'll keep ya posted.
:biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

You didn't have to blur the picture on purpose for censorship :biggrin: 

Demo Derby, for sure!

I've seen those building kits behind the counter before. Those are very tiny. Wood glue is available anywhere. Standard white glue is compatible with wood too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

THANX


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2008, 09:57 PM~11367244
> *looks good homie!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I got a woodland scenics atlas n scale track pack for their layout set. I got it set out on a 3x8 plywood. just have not been able to but the scenis set to complete it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 20 2008, 08:31 PM~11394573
> *I got a woodland scenics atlas n scale track pack for their layout set. I got it set out on a 3x8 plywood. just have not been able to but the scenis set to complete it.
> *


damm thats some serious layout,i know they get pricey.
i build most of my scenery using woodland scenics, their products kick ass.

keep us posted on the layout, i know woodland scenics layouts aren't cheap.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

scale scenes has free downloads now and then.
They are for print, but in N scale, they look good.

http://www.scalescenes.com/products/R002

http://www.scalescenes.com/products/R002a


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

its one at the hobby shop that i go to and its humungolistic ha ha WAY bigger than those

the guy who built it said he spen like $500 on it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 21 2008, 04:20 AM~11398580
> *scale scenes has free downloads now and then.
> They are for print, but in N scale, they look good.
> 
> ...


nice kits


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Aug 21 2008, 04:25 AM~11398641
> *its one at the hobby shop that i go to and its humungolistic ha ha WAY bigger than those
> 
> the guy who built it said he spen like $500 on it
> *


$500 on the layout or train?

cause in reality $500 ain't really much when it comes to trains i have a friend that spent close to $600 on a o scale steam engine only.

i got about $500 alone just with my 2 locomotives and my dcc system


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hell when i did mine about 4 or 5 years ago it hit me $1000 fast
but $500 on a layout eather its really small and really empty or hes bullshitting


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 21 2008, 09:51 AM~11402040
> *hell when i did mine about 4 or 5 years ago it hit me $1000 fast
> but $500 on a layout eather its really small and really empty or hes bullshitting
> *



depends :

example

woodland scenics n scale track pack about 60.00
scenic ridge layout 270.00
town and factory building set 110.00

so add a nice cheap train and somewhere around 500.00 - 600.00

that is the one I am doing.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 21 2008, 10:26 PM~11404860
> *depends :
> 
> example
> ...


have u started buildin it yet ray?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 21 2008, 03:40 PM~11404988
> *have u started buildin it yet ray?
> *



no bro got too much other stuff going on and havent been able to get the ridge layout package yet.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i buy all my train shit at yard sales


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thinkin about adding a hq sound effect module, either the honky tonk or the mariachi for my bar scene

http://ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 21 2008, 03:26 PM~11404860
> *depends :
> 
> example
> ...



true
it could be that which would be the best thing to do
but if he scratch built it i would call B.S.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well here goes 2 cars that i put together, and man did they take soem time.
a 56 corvette and a 5 nine impala.

both of these are rezin and about the size of a quarter,i had to paint the whole thing my self including wheels,tires,trim and of course the body.

i plan on doin a few more of these rides, and i painted em with house of kolor base coat through a airbrush gun.

as u can see the impala is a lowrider, with the ass draggin and teh front locked up, still have to touch up a few things.

sorry for the low quality pic,but its hard to focus


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Are they solid, one piece, amber resin kits?
That's hard to make the _glass_ glass...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 25 2008, 01:06 AM~11426473
> *Are they solid, one piece, amber resin kits?
> That's hard to make the glass glass...
> *


well the bodies are 1 piece u have to attach the wheels.
the glass is teh hard part,but i'll figure it out.i plan on buyin a few more cars,since i'm goin with a early 60's theme,not every1 drove brand new cars, so i can use 50's and early 60's cars


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

At this scale size, try painting the glass gloss black, then after completely dry, follow with a gloss silver wash. This will settle in the corners and a little on the front suface.

The Corvette looks good at first glimpse with the black marker. I thought it was glass with the reflection of red from the car body. And I thought I saw the driver's left hand through it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 25 2008, 01:20 AM~11426567
> *At this scale size, try painting the glass gloss black, then after completely dry, follow with a gloss silver wash. This will settle in the corners and a little on the front suface.
> 
> The Corvette looks good at first glimpse with the black marker. I thought it was glass with the reflection of red from the car body. And I thought I saw the driver's left hand through it.
> *


that sound like a plan, i'll look into it, i never really painted glass onto a car


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11077921
> *heres one that pretty nice
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxmd6mUo7dk&feature=related
> ...



i've been there..pretty awesome place


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 25 2008, 01:50 AM~11426815
> *i've been there..pretty awesome place
> *


yeah from the vid it seemed cool


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

i love that place.. pretty awesome.. just a far drive for me to a big train shop.. a couple hours..

theres one about 35 mins away thats got model stuff.. 

thinking about starting my layout.. a 4x8 and 4x4 -piece to make a L shape so i can get behind it and run it..

if i do that i'm aiming for the 60-70's era.. since i have a good bit of stuff from there for the whole room


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 26 2008, 09:59 PM~11444071
> *i love that place.. pretty awesome.. just a far drive for me to a big train shop.. a couple hours..
> 
> theres one about 35 mins away thats got model stuff..
> ...


yeah that would be cool.
i'm still thing of adding a 2 ft x 4 ft piece to my 4x8 lay out maybe use the 2 ft x 4ft for a train yard.

but i'm gonna wait till i get my 4x8 done.

a 60-70 era would be nice.

what scale are u plannin on running ?


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

HO.. i have a F7 amtrak and F7 Santa FE.. 


i'll post a thread and link it

gotta go to church


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 27 2008, 11:14 AM~11449373
> *HO.. i have a F7 amtrak and F7 Santa FE..
> i'll post a thread and link it
> 
> ...


sounds cool, passenger trains i take it ?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres some of the pics he posted on the other forum were on


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks craig i had to get off when i posted that.. i was gunna copy it over.


yeah ones a 3 car amtrak passenger and the santa fe is cargo or w/e you want i do have about 5 or so of my uncles box cars he had with his set back in the 70's.. and two buildings and the track ..its on an old door in my grandpa's barn.. i might can take some of that track and clean it up but idk yet.

if i do make the layout..not sure yet on that either.. the 4X4 that make the L will be a switch/maintinance yard


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks.. i was going to sell it.. but my grandma said i have to save it for my kids.. so if i save it ..its going to be assembled.. 

my uncle said he'd help.. so whenever i can get some crap moved.. and the table built i can start..

where to start? make a plan..

then lay grass out over the whole thing..

or the green paper that came with it?


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

i just took the time to read all this and forgot to ask one thing.. 

when i run out of room with the big part.. time to go UP..

so hmm.. whats a good way to make a terraced style track? 


if i do build a level higher it has to stay up dosent it? it cant change elevation well will it?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 28 2008, 12:51 AM~11455045
> *thanks.. i was going to sell it.. but my grandma said i have to save it for my kids.. so if i save it ..its going to be assembled..
> 
> my uncle said he'd help.. so whenever i can get some crap moved.. and the table built i can start..
> ...


theirs alot of ways to start, sinc eu have your track,loco and power i would start on puttin in your roads or streets,then ballast the tracks,add buildings and go ahead and do your land scaping last.

when i started i did everything some what back wards, i layed my track down started my moutain then added my locos n dcc then my buildings.
i still have to do my roads,add maybe 2 more buildings then start doin my lake,

but i plan on finishing up the street.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 28 2008, 01:15 AM~11455243
> *i just took the time to read all this and forgot to ask one thing..
> 
> when i run out of room with the big part.. time to go UP..
> ...


yeah i'm pretty sure it has to stay up


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm...

well whats a good way to build a mountain? its gotta have a tunnel to satisfiy me =D 

i want a lake/river with an old style tressle 

i may do a maintinance/switch yard 

a down town area running freight and passenger

and of course ..somewhere the freights comming from.. and a passengeer depot

in downtown 
then streets.. crossings.. 
a little car dealer ship 
bar/club 
diner
then idk what else..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 28 2008, 10:48 AM~11458704
> *hmm...
> 
> well whats a good way to build a mountain? its gotta have a tunnel to satisfiy me =D
> ...


well as far as moutains i constructed mine using WOODLAND SCENICS products.buy a sheet or 2 of their thin stryofoam,make simple square tunnel to get your trains through, then wod up some news papers place em around the tunnel,so u get that moutain look, then go ahead and cut up some plaster cloth,soak it in water for a few seconds and lay em over the news paper wads.

its really easy and simple.

all togther to construct the moutain shouldn't be no more than 25 bucks, depending how big u wanna go, after the plaster cloth has dried, go ahead and lay down a earth color then use the scenic spray glue and start sprinkling your turf.

the tunnel portals are usually around 10 bucks for 2 .

its really easy ,just got to use your imagination.

i started to use rock molds but decided not to go with em


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres the link

http://www.woodlandscenics.com/


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah when i first got the layout i was planning on using them..

i'm going to use the paving tape and Smooth It for the roads.. i think i'll look better if i go ahead and do it with a hard material

7.99+5.99+4.99


paster cloth for the mountain since its easier and 8.99 for 8"X15'

and the earth color kit 19.99

then two tunnel portals.. not sure which one yet.. 8.99 X2

easy water ..10.99



then buildings cars and people.. trees.. 

i'll be done with the inital plan..and ofcourse i wont be done..isnt that how all hobbies are.. lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Aug 28 2008, 08:08 PM~11462202
> *yeah  when i first got the layout i was planning on using them..
> 
> i'm going to use the paving tape and Smooth It for the roads.. i think i'll look better if i go ahead and do it with a hard material
> ...


yes thats how i am with my layout i got 2 locos running,both dcc some of my town done and i still have about half the layout to finish.

like every hobby things never end


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

well i'm going to run two locos on mine i believe.. not sure yet though.. most likely will


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this thread needs more pics!


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

right now i'm choppin up a 69 firebird.. i talked to my uncle about it today.. he was on the run but he said probally can get started soon if we can get the stuff moved in my room

but i've sliced my right index tip and gashed my left index main kuckle.. pretty deep.. thought about stitches but dont feel up to it.. lol

i still kept on working with the car though


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 31 2008, 08:51 PM~11484181
> *this thread needs more pics!
> *


i got some pics from myhomies house, his entire garage is 1 huge o scale layout, he parks the mercedes out side.

let me see if i got a pic


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont have anything built yet.. so i cant post any pics lol..

progress..then yeah i take LOTS of pics

notice:
<< MRPHOTOGRAPHER 06


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 31 2008, 12:51 PM~11484181
> *this thread needs more pics!
> *


Here are a couple from a show I went to recently. HO scale.









blurry action shot.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a pic of my friend johns layout,its o scale and beleive it or not it takes up abou 99% of his 2 car garage.
he parks the car out side.

this is equipte dwith old style steam engines, dcc equipted runs 4 trains,and teh buildings light up and even have sound effect.


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

well i've got a buddy who wants to help..who has 4 layout kits combined.. all with their own transformers..

thinking of getting a DCC but dk yet..

heres my first try at weathering.. it was still wet but idk what it looks like now.. since it dried


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

b ttt


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

how is this weathering technique working out?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

good, i haven't weathered in a wile,but it was great


----------



## cadillacred (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm a Virtual Model Railroader. Only limits are your imagination and it's cheaper. Also only space I have to worry about is the space on my harddrive.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

What's this about? You created these? Interesting.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## cadillacred (Sep 11, 2002)

It's Train Simulator by Microsoft. There is a new version of it coming out next year. If you really like trains then this game can be addicting. There are other simulators out but most people agree that this one is the most realistic.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN THATS TIGHT!! Whats the name of it im more than sure that the homie SMALLS would love that program! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacred (Sep 11, 2002)

Microsoft Train Simulator or MSTS. Do a web search using both and you should come up with a ton of links. I think you can get the one you see me running from Amazon for 10 bucks.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 9 2008, 11:14 AM~12105183
> *DAMN THATS TIGHT!! Whats the name of it im more than sure that the homie SMALLS would love that program!  :biggrin:
> *


Real funny. I like to leave work at work. It's funny to see people so into trains...lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 else workin on any rail road


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't have space for a layout, but I collect and paint HO cars. I like the modern freights.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Dec 15 2008, 09:06 PM~12438171
> *I don't have space for a layout, but I collect and paint HO cars. I like the modern freights.
> *


Make a z scale layout in a suit case.....or under glass table...takes up very little space....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2008, 08:11 PM~12438229
> *Make a z scale layout in a suit case.....or under glass table...takes up very little space....
> *


good idea, i got a glass coffee table


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

I collect HO scale. I scratch build and weather the rolling stock just like you'd see it today. Unfortunately all my stuff is packed away because of the lack of space. My father is really big into the hobby and has a decent size layout.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Dec 15 2008, 09:21 PM~12438372
> *I collect HO scale. I scratch build and weather the rolling stock just like you'd see it today. Unfortunately all my stuff is packed away because of the lack of space. My father is really big into the hobby and has a decent size layout.
> *


That's cool Bro...good Hobby...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 15 2008, 05:11 PM~12438229
> *Make a z scale layout in a suit case.....or under glass table...takes up very little space....
> *


I've seen those, very cool. Z-scale takes up little space but a lot of money.  

I invest a lot into the static plastic already...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yeah the z scales are nic ebut they sure are pricey i seen a 6 piece train set, loco, and some rolling stock for almost 5 hundred dollars.

i'l stic to my n scale lay out.
but even that gets pricey.

i guess a lil at a time is how everything gets done.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Dec 16 2008, 01:21 AM~12438372
> *I collect HO scale. I scratch build and weather the rolling stock just like you'd see it today. Unfortunately all my stuff is packed away because of the lack of space. My father is really big into the hobby and has a decent size layout.
> *


yes weathering is my favorite part of the hobby, i use a airbrush gun and soem weathering powder as well as some alcohol to get the really dull look.

works for me.

i'm about ready to get back on my train layout, been a few monthes since i worked on it, i got a lake and a incline i have to finish then back to the buildings,junk yard, a house or 2 and maybe add some more track.

i'll keep ya posted


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well here goes a ecent adition i added to my train lay out, a country stlye house with apple trees, horses, out house an d people workin in the yard.
i have to add a few more things, before i start my roadside diner/cruize night.
this one took a wile to build since everything is do it your self ,except for the people 

i'll keep ya aposted.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I should get back into this :biggrin: Too bad there are not enough hobby shops in Houston :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I wanna get another set but i want the biggest ones they sell though


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Can someone explain the scale system? ex HO and Z and others. just seeing what sizes are offered


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 8 2009, 08:28 PM~12646337
> *Can someone explain the scale system? ex HO and Z and others. just seeing what sizes are offered
> *


A Look at Model Train Scales and Gauges
Okay, you're looking to create the ultimate model railroad layout this side of the Mississippi and you're wondering, "Just what scale do I want to make this monster in?" Well, there's several things you need to consider and let's look at some of them. 


First, a simple definition of scale for our purposes would the the reduced size relative to the original item being reproduced. The most common model railroad scale is HO (Don Imus' favorite scale!) This is 1:87 in relation to the real thing. This scale is used by maybe 70% of model railroaders out there. Variations on this scale include Hon3 and Nn3, which are narrow gauge versions of the same size models. (narrow gauge meaning narrower space between the tracks.) 


HO is popular very quite a few reasons. First off, its size lends it to most home layouts without being too tiny to work with. For space considerations and expandability HO serves well as just the perfect size for most model railroad enthusiasts as the bare minimum for a decent layout seems to be about 4' X 8'. The size of HO model trains can operate well and show nicely. The HO scale also has by far the most available and ready to roll kits, parts and accessories of any scale. 


Other common scales include N(1:160), O(1:48), G(1:24) and Z(1:220). There are more scales than these, but they are less common and harder to find. 


N scale, is the next logical step down in size from HO, being roughly half its size. Part of both the charm and difficulty of N scale trains and layouts relates to their size. While it's undeniably cool to have a “tiny” layout and you can definitely cover more “ground” as far as having a representation of a large area in a small space, working with models and scenery this small takes a lot of patience and some darn fine motor skills. (Watchmakers leap to mind) This is due to the detail work on this particular scale. 


As for Z scale, the above applies in even more importance, as this scale of model train is another third smaller, thus providing even more challenges for those of us with either large hands, failing eyesight or any other physical issues. (This size is personally way too small for me) I will admit though, that this micro-size does lend itself to placement where you might not ordinarily see a model train. I saw one in someone's office once that fit neatly around his desktop! You're only limited by your imagination when it comes to placing a layout in Z scale!


O scale was once very popular, and still retains some of that original cachet. Many of us had and have Old Lionel engines pounding down the track, sounding very realistic as it passes over rial joints and switches. This was the size most popular as children's toys, as they were big enough to be impressive and playable. 


G scale has become more and more popular for garden model railroaders. This 1:48 size tends to be the best size in allowing for optimal operation outside as well as integrating well with existing and planned scenery. Plant management and the ease of keeping your layout's landscaping under control are definite factors here, as you don't want to spend ALL your time managing the scenery. This is a big reason why people choose the G scale, to be able to combine two passions, model railroads and gardening. 


Now for a word or two about gauge. For a long time and probably still, people have thought that scale and gauge were interchangeable terms, but that is not the case. As mentioned above, scale is the size of the model in relation to the original, and gauge is the measurement between the two rails of track. Gauge has been a thorny issue for model train purists in the past, as the proportions of the gauges often didn't match up with the scales being used, and thus were historically and realistically inaccurate. This led to the development of what came to be known as “finescale” standards, which attempted to standardize the sizes for all concerned. While very much more correctly scaled, they nevertheless have had a hard time being accepted by the mass-produced markets, as concerns like consumer usability and cost have reared their ugly heads. For the purist, however, now there is an answer to these issues! 


Whatever scale you choose, you can be sure to find the right model train size to give you hours and years of enjoyment!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

when i get a chance i'll upload a pic of the 50's style dinner with old rides parked in the parkin lot.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been getting stuff on ebay to start mine but no time and space is holding me back. My wife even found this at a hobby lobby in El Paso in the clearance cart for 10 bucks.



to start mine I only need some incline/risers and couple other things and I should be ready to go. Instead of buying the 300 dollar lay out kit I printed the manual that comes in it and started getting stuff seperately and so far got almost everything for under 100 bucks.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I wish I had a G scale out in my Back - yard.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2009, 09:58 PM~12646599
> *A Look at Model Train Scales and Gauges
> Okay, you're looking to create the ultimate model railroad layout this side of the Mississippi and you're wondering, "Just what scale do I want to make this monster in?" Well, there's several things you need to consider and let's look at some of them.
> First, a simple definition of scale for our purposes would the the reduced size relative to the original item being reproduced. The most common model railroad scale is HO (Don Imus' favorite scale!) This is 1:87 in relation to the real thing. This scale is used by maybe 70% of model railroaders out there. Variations on this scale include Hon3 and Nn3, which are narrow gauge versions of the same size models. (narrow gauge meaning narrower space between the tracks.)
> ...


Well Done...I picked HO only because you can find so much stuff in 1/64 scale...and it's a great scale to Model to. You sould write a book Bro....You said it all ...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Post up any Subways ....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15014969
> *I have been getting stuff on ebay to start mine but no time and space is holding me back. My wife even found this at a hobby lobby in El Paso in the clearance cart for 10 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


thats sounds tight u scored on the scenery kit i know those get expensive.

risers should be good and on my layout i wish i would of used double stacked foam sheets for mine that way i could get creeks and lakes,oh wll u live n learn.

keep us posted on your lay out and how its commin along.

u need any help or info hit me up.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 8 2009, 10:32 PM~15017222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice layout east side hopw big is your layout?

reminds me of a friend of mine john, he has a o scale layout that take sup his whole garage,he actualy parks his mercedes out side and has alot of stuff in storage.

he ha sa lot of money in it.

but a very nice layout.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 8 2009, 11:21 PM~15020776
> *nice layout east side hopw big is your layout?
> 
> reminds me of a friend of mine john, he has a o scale layout that take sup his whole garage,he actualy parks his mercedes out side and has alot of stuff in storage.
> ...


 Thank's Bro...well it's in a room 22' x24' and take's up most of the space...Subway run's under it....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm thats tight any pics of the subway?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15017068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I been there many times


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 8 2009, 02:16 PM~15017068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, more pics of the subway layout. This looks killer

I have two NYC cars, one in HO as pictured and one in O


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Another one of my favorites in my collection is the UP TTGX 942204 auto carrier in HO.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 AM~15031385
> *Another one of my favorites in my collection is the UP TTGX 942204 auto carrier in HO.
> 
> 
> ...


those auto carriers are nice and can get real expensive,


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

yes, they are. This one was from evay for $11.
New from the store, average $25. each.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 8 2009, 03:19 PM~15017098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Current WIP reefer, BNSF 799565 










working on trucks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jan 30 2010, 05:44 AM~16457685
> *Current WIP reefer, BNSF 799565
> 
> 
> ...


looks good u gonna weather the trucks n box car ? ? ?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

not much more than this because the prototype doesn't look too bad


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cool, i haven't messed with my layout in a wile i still have about 40% more to finish,plus a few freights to weather.

alot of fun.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 goin to the long beach train show this weekend ?? ? ?

http://www.wghshow.com/


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

very cool. i had plans to do that for a while. i bought trains and stuff and then there they sit in a box in my shed.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 21 2008, 09:26 PM~12490689
> *well here goes a ecent adition i added to my train lay out, a country stlye house with apple trees, horses, out house an d people workin in the yard.
> i have to add a few more things, before i start my roadside diner/cruize night.
> this one took a wile to build since everything is do it your self ,except for the people
> ...


well i took another pic of my layout,the hamburger stand with a cruise night, thats around the corner from the farm house.
i will post up pics tomarrow.
its been a good wile since i don't any work on it.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jan 29 2010, 10:44 PM~16457685
> *Current WIP reefer, BNSF 799565
> 
> 
> ...


looks good nice work on the grafitti


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I weathered the Prince Car.....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy: Love those RR scenes! The derailment looks tight!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 12:42 PM~16617279
> *:cheesy: Love those RR scenes! The derailment looks tight!!!
> *


















Thank's Homie....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice... GET THOSE PEOPLE OUTTA THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice layout eastside.

what scale is your layout


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 15 2010, 01:01 PM~16617415
> *nice layout eastside.
> 
> what scale is your layout
> *



It's HO scale...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 12:56 PM~16617370
> *Nice... GET THOSE PEOPLE OUTTA THERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Too late .....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some Cars I weathered....not done yet...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2010, 01:55 PM~16619221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i seen these on ebay and wanted them real bad but missed out!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 15 2010, 05:03 PM~16619263
> *i seen these on ebay and wanted them real bad but missed out!!!
> *


 Yea,,,, they have them in many scales....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I find HO Scale good for Detail Work....N and Z is very Hard to Model....But Iif anybody has it Post it up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2010, 12:55 PM~16619221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the whole series set of six. They were going to make a series set of subway/commuter train cars with _graffiti_ on them too but cancelled the project. They got too much negative feedback from their freight series. 

*base905*, you might know already but just some FYI:
The set isn't compatible with other running layout scales. They are an oddball scale of approx. 1/131, see pics


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 15 2010, 06:19 AM~16616499
> *looks good nice work on the grafitti
> *


Thanks! I finally finished this reefer 









prototype


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

any more graffiti?
i use to do graffiti a while back and loved painting the train cars, they were so huge! seeing your car makes me want to get some!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I STILL get down on them trains...  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 08:31 PM~16622640
> *I STILL get down on them trains...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 PICS!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 16 2010, 02:34 AM~16621994
> *Thanks! I finally finished this reefer
> 
> 
> ...


damm that looks good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 09:31 PM~16622640
> *I STILL get down on them trains...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Not a freight but...



Gotta get freight pics from my boy. This is all I have on my phone...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know why that pic is so small... Baddass freights SKIM. Lay up near you?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:51 PM~16623736
> *Not a freight but...
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE, POST EM WHEN U CAN. IM AN EX FREIGHT HEAD.

MICRO TRAINS REPOPPED ONE OF MINE. I WON IT ON EBAY. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW IT WAS AVAILABLE.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Ive seen that one! My crew member JASE is a major freight player!!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2010, 09:47 PM~16623688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I could of sworn i seen this 1 drive thru Safford, AZ b4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

skim........................... i didnt know you got down with the spray bombs man :cheesy: thats some cool ass shit!



and hurry up and finish that 61 already, i wanna do it up foo  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:56 PM~16623798
> *Ive seen that one! My crew member JASE is a major freight player!!!
> *


BIG JASE BA CREW


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 16 2010, 04:56 AM~16623798
> *Ive seen that one! My crew member JASE is a major freight player!!!
> *


JasE is on all kinds of freights, almost every time i seen some freight JASE has atleast 1 throw up on it.

much props, good interview in the movie INFAMY.


love them freights skim.

i like that they all have a different style to em.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 11:02 PM~16623901
> *skim........................... i didnt know you got down with the spray bombs man :cheesy:  thats some cool ass shit!
> and hurry up and finish that 61 already, i wanna do it up foo   :biggrin:
> *


yeah man I was on it hard from 96 to mid 2000s but ironically I work for the railroad now. Funny how life flips the script as you get older and life changes. shit Im 38 now started writing in 1984 same name all these years.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh, sorry for the hijack pops :happysad: Your model city and derailments are bad ass. I would love see more of your derailment scenes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 16 2010, 01:05 AM~16623938
> *yeah man I was on it hard from 96 to mid 2000s but ironically I work for the railroad now. Funny how life flips the script as you get older and life changes. shit Im 38 now started writing in 1984 same name all these years.
> *






damn perm :biggrin: youza old head lol

naw but for real, i love that shit, to me, there all works of art, i go to borders and head straigh to the art section and get ta lookin threw all them grafitti books man, from oak town to chi town, to london shit man, i had a web site on here too i like to look threw from time to time :biggrin: 


this site is the shit man!   

http://artcrimes.com/

and get at me on where i can find some tips man, i wanna try some shit in the plastic world if it work the way i think it will


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep Jase is my partner. Been out here bombin' Oakland with us. Did some TDK crew productions together. He stays in S.F. now...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 16 2010, 01:11 AM~16624004
> *oh, sorry for the hijack pops :happysad: Your model city and derailments are bad ass. I would love see more of your derailment scenes.
> *



Not a problem Bro....I love this Shit...the more the better.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 15 2010, 08:41 PM~16623582
> *damm that looks good
> *


right on, thanks


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Skim, you put in some serious work through out the years


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Great diorama East...


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

wow :wow: its nice to see people that have a nother hobby other than cars like i do :biggrin: 
i hear "those are just toys" alot, so its kool to see this on here. 
btw awesome work everyone


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

got trains too?


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

me? yeah i do, started with it when i was a little kid, (6 or so) no gettin back into it and getting my daughter in to it too :biggrin: the attention to detail that you learn building a layout helps with anything else you might be building in life, (car, house, whatever) i have learned alot from modeling trains. ( and they are fun to work with too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 02:47 PM~16640324
> *Great diorama East...
> *


thank's Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, you have an interesting working collection, easts

*low_caprice*, cool I was hoping for some pictures if you have any


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks like the Labor day parade above, then the Cinco de Mayo parade underneath! :biggrin: Your RR dio's are sick Eastside! :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 12:49 PM~16660925
> *Looks like the Labor day parade above, then the Cinco de Mayo parade underneath! :biggrin: Your RR dio's are sick Eastside! :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


Thank's Homie....I'll Post mor later....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 19 2010, 08:51 AM~16660955
> *Thank's Homie....I'll Post mor later....
> *


Yes! :biggrin:


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

sure :biggrin: soon as i get the pics off my phone on to the computer, i will post em, its being a pain right now and dont want to load them


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 19 2008, 10:09 AM~11127091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Cool topic


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

my first try at a one of these



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE WORK RAY!!! Love those dio's...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

N scale ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 23 2010, 05:22 PM~17280438
> *my first try at a one of these
> 
> 
> ...


damm came out great any more updates?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Next project in the RXR realm will be a reefer conversion.
convert this car - 










into one of these, ARMN R-70-20 Refrigerator Cars - 
ARMN rrpicturearchives
ARMN rrpicturearchives

cutting and scratching will be involved . . .


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

cut, scratch, scribe, mold, cast and build is complete and under primer


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Amazing 36" diameter running layout by Greg Malinoswki from 2010 Bay Area Prototype Modelers (BAPM)


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i cant believe i forgot about this topic


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

what scale is this?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

measure this 










then post this information in here.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 26 2010, 11:31 AM~18412173
> *measure this
> 
> 
> ...


looks like 5/16's..


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

That would be N scale (1/160)


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.ngaugerailway.co.uk/N%20OO%20track.JPG


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 26 2010, 03:00 PM~18413695
> *That would be N scale (1/160)
> *


thank you


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2010, 10:06 AM~16626952
> *Not a problem Bro....I love this Shit...the more the better.... :biggrin:
> *


jim you love de-railments? skim cleans those up for a living! lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 26 2010, 02:04 PM~18412004
> *what scale is this?
> 
> 
> ...


just the couplers alone tell me its n scale


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

True

just wanted to show the Homie how to milk the cow instead of just handing him a glass


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 26 2010, 07:27 AM~18410393
> *Amazing 36" diameter running layout by Greg Malinoswki from 2010 Bay Area Prototype Modelers (BAPM)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Incredible detail uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I just saw this ad for the TriCold 64' Trinity Reefers in N and HO 

http://www.nscaledivision.com/images/BLMA%...64%20Reefer.jpg


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thinking about get my kid an N-scale beginner set for Xmas :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

great idea. Have it set up running around the tree or the living room table or something. That what my dad did when we were first introduced to model trains in HO scale


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is some of the stuff I saved from when I was a kid - about late 80s. Its been in a box and I got it out while I was digging in the attic for Christmas decorations. I still got more up there somewhere :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 11 2010, 07:06 PM~19303953
> *Here is some of the stuff I saved from when I was a kid - about late 80s.  Its been in a box and I got it out while I was digging in the attic for Christmas decorations.  I still got more up there somewhere :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



Verrrrrrrrry nice bro! :wow:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 11 2010, 07:06 PM~19303953
> *Here is some of the stuff I saved from when I was a kid - about late 80s.  Its been in a box and I got it out while I was digging in the attic for Christmas decorations.  I still got more up there somewhere :happysad:
> *


Nice
you kept them clean


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Dec 11 2010, 10:58 PM~19305029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Been really rainy in So Cal lately, so I got my kids out of the house and to the Great American Train Expo going on in Pomona/ Los Angeles County.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

HOBO diorama shot under a billboard


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

These shots were of a Z-Scale Layout- so incredibly tiny, but so detailed


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

In the back corner were these old guys that make these trucks and cars.  






























An Alpha Beta truck. :cheesy: 










The guy told me it took hime a year to build this one mostly from scratch parts


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Slot Car action






















Pre war stuff- 1930s-early 40s




























































Homies!











Cool event. Makes me appreciate the time and creativity that all model builders put into their craft.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

No doubt, awesome pics bro. I love the city scenes with the overhead powerlines for the trolleys. AWESOME...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

looked like a good time and some good deals. 
Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 12 2010, 03:06 AM~19303953
> *Here is some of the stuff I saved from when I was a kid - about late 80s.  Its been in a box and I got it out while I was digging in the attic for Christmas decorations.  I still got more up there somewhere :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 18 2010, 10:21 PM~19362076
> *Been really rainy in So Cal lately, so I got my kids out of the house and to the Great American Train Expo going on in Pomona/ Los Angeles County.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM :banghead: :banghead: thats the second time in a row i missed this event.
this is what happens when u get out of the scene for a lil wile.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looked like a great Train Show.... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2010, 06:52 PM~19367498
> *Looked like a great Train Show.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

I WANT T0 EVERYONE BIG PROPS FOR BUILDING THOSE TRAIN SET UP THERE F%@#!N AWSOME NOW THATS TALLENT GOOD JOB HOMIES :0 :wow:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2010, 11:52 AM~19367498
> *Looked like a great Train Show.... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, the show was really cool. Its gonna be a while before I get my old stuff back out on a layout though. I learned that model railroading is incredibly expensive. Not to mention, I live in SoCal where the homes have no basements and no extra space for a wide layout. I am planning to go to the next train show in my area...


January 22-23
Anaheim Convention Center
Anaheim, CA


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*From the train expo website*

Anaheim Convention Center
800 W Katella Avenue, Anaheim CA 92802 [Map/Directions]
*Saturday & Sunday, January 22 & 23, 2011 *10:00 AM to 4:00 PM 
The Great Train Expo is pleased to return to Anaheim! 
Show Features:

* a 100,000 Square Foot Hall full of dealers withALL sizes & Scales!
* Our LARGEST Anaheim Show EVER!
* 350+ Tables with over 60 Exhibitors from across the country!! 
* Over 30 Operating Model Railroads in:
-----HO, N, G, Z, S, On30, & O
* Trains Kids Can Play With!!
* a HUGE riding train for kids!!
* Free Demonstrations
* Door Prizes
* and Much More!

Bring the Whole Family
-- There are trains for kids to operate
-- There's something for everyone to see
-- Free Workshops! 
-- Win hourly door prizes!
-- Kids are FREE!!! 
Admission: $7.00 for Adults
*** Good for Both Days! *** 
Kids Under 12 Are FREE! 
Riding Train for Kids!

An ENORMOUS Hobby Marketplace!
350+ Tables -- 60+ Dealers from Across the Country
Operating Model Railroads


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for the info
we may be able to make it to this event


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Well here's some pics from the Anaheim, CA show this weekend. Enjoy :biggrin: 


















































The details on these engines were amazing. Check the weathering... but the price $2300.00 :0 































Incredible mill, The old man told me he built it all by hand...each plank and the mechanisms inside work too.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

tried to get into trains but pockets are just not deep enough  but i love the work and detail that goes into this hobby


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

The Hobos! Their camp fire flickered, lit by two seperate lights wired to the switchboard.

They displayed this layout at the Pomona show too. Each layout had undergone some changes.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jan 23 2011, 06:51 PM~19677103
> *tried to get into trains but pockets are just not deep enough   but i love the work and detail that goes into this hobby
> *



Me too bro, theres' no way I could afford this hobby, I'll just stick to admiring the detail and taking pics.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool chemical plant


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

These shots were of buildings of historic OC/ Fullerton/ Anaheim , not kits


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Another hobo scene under a bridge


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Detail shot of an underground mine


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

This group of photos all from the same layout. Starting with this 9 level mine that had the elevator and other things working/ moving


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos 

we didn't make it out there this weekend but appreciate the review


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

just came up on a bachmann train set 15 bucks ill post pics tomorrow 

and this guy i got it off of gots an old tyco set and another HO SCALE 

AND SOME BAD ASS N SCALE DIRT CHEAP TOO :happysad:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Few more pics from the show

the last four are an amazingly tiny Z-scale setup


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Other Misc. stuf people were selling...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I know some of you guys are into trains so I figured I'd post in here. I have an N scale set for sale. Comes with 4 electric engines, 1 non-electric engine, 7 cars, 2 cabooses, 53 pieces of track, 4 small brand new evergreen trees, 7 non-working railroad crossing street gates, 5 railroad crossing signs, 1 Dump truck, 1 Loader, 1 Cement truck, and 2 control boxes. Hit me up in a PM if you're interested or if you'd like to see pics of the stuff and for price. 

Thanks, BiggC


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Just picked up this Walthers Gold Line Autorack in HO today. This Gold Line series car has far more depth and detail than my other Athearn rolling stock autoracks








































it's almost 100% accurate


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*Trinity 64' Reefer HO scale*

a recent purchase for the collection in HO scale. I plan to use this as a prototype template for scratch building and converting RXR rolling stock that I already have into these modern 64' reefers. 

BLMA Models, Inc.
Trinity 64' Reefer
Tropicana
Road No. TPIX 3334


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*cwplanet* - Nice weathering on your trains :thumbsup:

edit: oh, it's from a show. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Good shit, thought I was the only low rider that modeled trains as well. I model oh scale California northern.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice locomotive collection. Do you run them?


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea I do. I have belonged to a few clubs but I have about 200 feet of track at my house I run them on


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

china rider said:


> View attachment 1509410


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Train Expo coming to SoCal/ Anaheim next weekend:
http://www.greattrainexpo.com/shows/2015Anaheim.html


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Heres some Pics from the show this weekend. Cool just to go look around. My layouts in storage, besides can't afford to get into it again at the moment



Going down at the Anaheim Convention Center right across the street from Disneyland, but parking was a ripoff






Really nice creek scene




Cool desert landscape with Anasazi ruins


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

A cool steel factory lit up/ N Scale with realistic weathering


Downtown detail


----------



## Alex11 (Jan 16, 2015)

nice pictures, thank everyone for sharing!!! I really like such models, which are presented with the whole place, like railway. I also planned to add someting like these ones to my collection, I think I will order here, if you are interested you can check it, or may be somebody has more interesting sites to order?


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

the detail is amazing....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i had no idea this topic was on here, i thought i was the only one on here... im going to be working at the big eastern states expo east coast train show next weekend ill try to get some pics in here


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i had no idea this topic was on here, i thought i was the only one on here... im going to be working at the big eastern states expo east coast train show next weekend ill try to get some pics in here


NIce, :thumbsup:

Well, here is a couple more pics from the recent Anaheim show:









TORNADO


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> NIce, :thumbsup:
> 
> Well, here is a couple more pics from the recent Anaheim show:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the photos. Look like an event I need to attend next time. 
Is that auto rack an N-scale or HO scale car? 
also, :thumbsup: that fckin Tornado! I never seen that in a layout before!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i had no idea this topic was on here, i thought i was the only one on here... im going to be working at the big eastern states expo east coast train show next weekend ill try to get some pics in here


Yes, please post pictures here.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Bogyoke said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Look like an event I need to attend next time.
> Is that auto rack an N-scale or HO scale car?
> also, :thumbsup: that fckin Tornado! I never seen that in a layout before!




That thing was cool, it was timed every 30 seconds or so to drop down from that cloud formation and spin for a while in a fixed spot. Even had a strobe-type effect in the cloud formation to mimic lightning.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

great unique idea!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*BAPM 2015*

[h=2]*BAPM 2015!! 
Saturday, June 20*[/h]
http://www.bayareaprototypemodelers.org


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

What the fuck putting a train together has to do with lowriding can a train fall back on that ass can it hit front back side to side and 3 wheel can it bunny hop, no but it can fall off a track this right here is a fantasy and a fantasy it will stay even rocket scientist will never figure this bullshit out.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Check out these autoracks. They were open racks before sheet metal enclosures kept them a little safer. 

Found this blog on the history: http://www.carlustblog.com/2012/11/factory-to-dealer-by-rail.html

Good reference material for model projects...









http://thelibrary.org/lochist/frisco/friscoline/images/photos/p01762.jpg 









http://thelibrary.org/lochist/frisco/friscoline/images/photos/p01751.jpg


http://freight.railfan.ca/slsf/slsf3003.jpg












http://www.alaskarails.org/fp/autorack/JCC-arcx-5012.jpg










http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/nw_autorack.jpg


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Steel Wheels was a Railroad fan show put on by Cole T. Only. http://steelwheelsonline.com/swshow.html









This is the UP25831 Shoving Platform (Transfer Caboose) kitbash conversion for the 2015 show. https://vimeo.com/145221911


----------

